# Fisher Polycaster 1.5 continuous beeping



## Jason C (Nov 30, 2017)

fisher Polycaster 1.5 has a continuous beep. I’ve checked over all the wires on the back. Changed the module and cab control. Check wires going into the motor. I’ve done about everything I can think of with no luck. Cab control still beeps continuously. If anyone has more advice on this please let me know. Thanks in advance


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Older thread....not sure if it'll help you

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-polycaster.131494/


----------



## Jason C (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks any info is good info !


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Just had the same problem with our 1.5 tornado yesterday!!! The continuous beep! I ruled out controller as I swapped out the one from our 3.5 box... I ended up finding a tiny hole (green) spot in the main harness on the communication wires (2 small 16 guage wires)? Know ideas how it got there either?? Spliced it heat shrink good to go now!!! It's in your harness somewhere


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

does it beep as you are spreading or will it not run at all?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is the rear connection the two big pins and two small pins in the same plug? I've seen these corrode and not make connection.


----------

